
Robinhood raises $280M in push for global expansion - 1cvmask
https://fortune.com/2020/05/04/robinhood-funding-series-f-global-expansion-sequoia-capital/
======
vikramkr
A stock trading platform is getting a spike in users during this time? That's
so fascinating. Its interesting how "cyclical" and "countercyclical" industry
breakdowns dont really make sense in this recession, which makes sense
considering a lockdown like this is certainly not a cyclical event that would
act like previous recessions. So strange.

